# Somebody jump on this - a beautiful, genuine Givson



## Guitarantula (Dec 21, 2020)

Wow, too good to “b” true.








Gibson guitar with plug in to speaker. | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


Item.in good condition. No guitar case. It is also electrical plug to speaker.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Ya givsom, and ya takesom


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Very unique! A collector's item?


----------



## Guitarantula (Dec 21, 2020)

player99 said:


> Ya givsom, and ya takesom


LOL, this reminded me of a slide-playing old buddy’s SG copy - but his was a genuine Gibbon. I’ve never seen one since.


----------



## Guitarantula (Dec 21, 2020)

greco said:


> Very unique! A collector's item?


 a dust collector maybe


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Guitarantula said:


> a dust collector maybe


I was actually joking.

"Dust collector" is a excellent descriptor.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

What a monstrosity.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I'm holding out for a Custom Shop Givson - they're totally worth it.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Screenshot so Kijiicly challenged can enjoy too.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I'd buy that.


----------



## slag banal (May 4, 2020)

How about somebody out there creating a museum of fake Gibsons,near-named knockoffs, and so on?
What would be exhibited?


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

The asking price isn’t high, it looks interesting. If it was local and I was able to evaluate it, liked it, or saw potential in it as a player, I would make an offer.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

...and here I thought I'd seen it all... Well, it is ,ummm, "unique"???


----------



## Guitarantula (Dec 21, 2020)

Tone Chaser said:


> The asking price isn’t high, it looks interesting. If it was local and I was able to evaluate it, liked it, or saw potential in it as a player, I would make an offer.


the beauty of kijiji… something for everyone.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

I just wanna connect that thing to a speaker and see what happens.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

givson – givson







www.givson.com





This made my day


----------



## carboncopy (4 mo ago)

This is definitely interesting, a bit worried about the strat jack potentially not being original Givson though. I only want to play authentic.


----------



## Guitarantula (Dec 21, 2020)

Mark Brown said:


> givson – givson
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too, discovering they’re actually made in Dum Dum. Thank you for looking that up Mark!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Guitarantula said:


> Me too, discovering they’re actually made in Dum Dum. Thank you for looking that up Mark!


Our technicians are always greedy to make things better.

Body of each guitar are made with Seasoned Toon Wood.

For your safety, We use SHOCK PREVENTIVE materials in All Electric Models.

Hell, you can't make this stuff up


----------



## GuitarTalk (Dec 25, 2018)

1SweetRide said:


> What a monstrosity.


lokey looks kinda cool (especially if it weren’t for ugly board)


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

Mark Brown said:


> Seasoned Toon Wood.


This is generally my preference.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Mark Brown said:


> Our technicians are always greedy to make things better.
> 
> Body of each guitar are made with Seasoned Toon Wood.
> 
> ...


I like this line.
"Now a days, many other products are to be compared with us. But not they are very competitor of GIVSON."


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

RBlakeney said:


> I like this line.
> "Now a days, many other products are to be compared with us. But not they are very competitor of GIVSON."


The whole web page really is fantastic. Nothing like blatantly copying a major guitar brands name and logo, slightly changing it, and then being beside yourself with pride over the whole experience. 

Add in the lorem ipsum and frankly I think they deserve an award.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Mark Brown said:


> givson – givson
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does this mean that they are concerned about fakes/copies?













Their city address is certainly an added giggle!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Guitarantula said:


> Me too, discovering they’re actually made in Dum Dum. Thank you for looking that up Mark!


You beat me to it and I didn't see your post.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

greco said:


> Does this mean that they are concerned about fakes/copies?


You wouldn't want to have to be concerned about owning a fake Givson man, could you imagine how that might make a person feel?


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Mark Brown said:


> You wouldn't want to have to be concerned about owning a fake Givson man, could you imagine how that might make a person feel?


Tell me about it...
I thought I was buying a genuine Givson and wound up getting a Gibson. Imagine my disappointment. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Acoustic Tom (Apr 6, 2020)

I wonder if it plays as well as my flender?


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

2manyGuitars said:


> Tell me about it...
> I thought I was buying a genuine Givson and wound up getting a Gibson. Imagine my disappointment. 🤷‍♂️


It's ok man, we all get fooled from time to time.

Next time just ask around, we got your back. Would hate to see you get burned again.


----------



## carboncopy (4 mo ago)

greco said:


> Does this mean that they are concerned about fakes/copies?
> 
> View attachment 448046


I have heard Givson is very aggressive in defending their trademarks, rumoured they are sending cease and desists to anyone selling their patented electrified acoustic design.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

If you want to know what the world looks like after it ends, that place exists now. And it’s where this guitar was made.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

another one popped up on 'jiji








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

laristotle said:


> another one popped up on 'jiji
> 
> 
> 
> ...


does this one plug into a speaker too?
the lightning bolts say it do


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Mutant_Guitar said:


> does this one plug into a speaker too?
> the lightning bolts say it do


you'd have to ask the seller.


----------

